# Any Idea What This Is?



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmmmmm, just tried to post this and I got kicked out...round two..

So I stopped to check the mail, which is at the County Road/Hwy intersection, and there is a long part of the CR that allows for vehicle stops between the highway and our private road, so sometimes things get dropped off there. Anyway, I noticed a pile of maybe 300 lbs or so of this fine gray sand. I got excited, thinking what a nice picotope substrate it would make, so I stopped to get some. When I got up to it I noticed it was actually fine, uniform round beads of various shades of gray. I scooped up about 10 lbs of it.

I have no clue what this stuff is, and I am hoping that someone here will know or have some ideas.

In the meantime, I am going to test it out in a glass on my desk using some Crypt x willissi 'lucens' and a chunk of Anubias 'nana petite' that I was going to have to toss out anyway.

Here are the pics:


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Maybe some kind of water filter medium? They make all sorts of granules to bind up different impurities in the water, some of the varieties I've seen come in little round beads like this (though what it might filter out, I haven't the foggiest clue). Given the different colors, it might be a mixed medium to remove several compounds.

Either that, or Dippin' Dots is disposing of the evidence of a new, failed ice cream flavor. :mrgreen:


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

LOL! Maybe they were going for rocky road and ended up with just plain pavement...

For what it's worth, this is pretty close to where some county road maintence equipment (scrapers and such) are usually parked.

So far 4 hours into the test and it is still solid little beads that sink and the water has not changed in appearance. I don't have any testing kits...too bad.


----------

